# Intel Gaming Rig for 65k



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming PC

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 65K INR

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8 and Hackintosh if it can be.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 23-24" size most preferably Dell S2440L (AMVA) or any better in under 14k

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In August End or Early September 2013

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I know a guy who can do this.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Prefer to buy from Nehru Place, New Delhi at cheapest price available.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Preference is latest core-i5 Intel over AMD processor. Coolermaster cabinet and less expensive PSU.
How much we have to wait for Haswell core-i5 in the market?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

INTEL
--------
i5 4430 -rs 12500
gigabyte ga-b85m-d3h -rs 6000
gskill Ripjaws X 4 gb at 1600 mhz -rs 2500
nvidia gtx 760 -rs 21000
WD BLUE 1 TB -rs 4000
asus 24b5st odd-rs 1000
seasonic s12II 520-rs 4000
nzxt gamma -rs 2500
dell s2240l-rs 8500
lenovo m6811 mouse -rs 650
logitech keyboard -rs 300
apc 600va ups -rs 2200
total -rs 65150

AMD
------
FX 8350 - rs 12000
asus m5 a97 evo r2.0 -rs 8000
gskill Ripjaws X 4 gb at 1600 mhz -rs 2500
nvidia gtx 760 -rs 21000
WD BLUE 1 TB -rs 4000
asus 24b5st odd-rs 1000
seasonic s12II 520-rs 4000
nzxt gamma -rs 2500
dell s2240l-rs 8500
lenovo m6811 mouse -rs 650
logitech keyboard -rs 300
apc 600va ups -rs 2200
total -rs 66650


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

@rijinpk1 GPU and PSU are of 21+4k = 25k
Can you suggest both something under 20k ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Preference is latest core-i5 Intel over AMD processor. Coolermaster cabinet and less expensive PSU.
> How much we have to wait for Haswell core-i5 in the market?



dont compromise on psu. It is the soul and the most critical part of your pc. If you can afford cosair 400r get it.Else nzxt gamma or source 210 elte. For coolermaster you can go with haf x 912



rider said:


> @rijinpk1 GPU and PSU are of 21+4k = 25k
> Can you suggest both something under 20k ?



amd 7870XT -rs 17000
seasonic s12II 520 -rs 4000 or seasonic s12II 430 at rs 3300. But it is better to get a 500W unit.


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

So you say GTX 760 should be with 500W PSU and HD 7870XT with 430W?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

no. you should get 500w to be on a safer side. i dont recommend 430w for even 7870. If you can afford 500w then why not?


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

What is an alternative option of 500W PSU beside Seasonic S12II 520?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

corsair gs 500, gs 600, seasonic eco 500, eco 600 etc


----------



## Cilus (Jul 26, 2013)

In fact Corsair CX 500V2 will also do.


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

Which one is the cheapest and best 500W PSU?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Which one is the cheapest and best 500W PSU?



Seasonic S12II 520W for 4200 FTW.


----------



## rider (Jul 27, 2013)

NZXT Gamma Cabinet or Antec X1?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 27, 2013)

I would in with gamma.

I would in with gamma.


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2013)

What is the best price of Dell S2440L (AMVA) ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 28, 2013)

8700-9000

8700-9000


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2013)

2440l will atleast cost 13000-14000

2440l will atleast cost 13000-14000


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2013)

Dell S2440L 24inch 1080p LED-backlit LCD Monitor With 3yr Dell On-Site Warranty | eBay

How is this deal?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2013)

rider said:


> Dell S2440L 24inch 1080p LED-backlit LCD Monitor With 3yr Dell On-Site Warranty | eBay
> 
> How is this deal?


bitdefender traffic light add on shows a part of a Phishing attempt!?????

EDIT:- browsed via IE. It is not a bad deal.



rider said:


> NZXT Gamma Cabinet or Antec X1?



gamma has good cable management while antec X1 doesn't.I own an antec X1 though


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 9, 2013)

have you bought your pc?


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you bought your pc?



No purchasing will be in Sept as mentioned above.

Any idea of launching GTA V PC version?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 10, 2013)

March 2014.

Could be more sooner though.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> March 2014.
> 
> Could be more sooner though.


I dont think it will be sooner, it will be mid 2014,i think.


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2013)

Can somebody tell me about Dell S2440L monitor performance and quality. Is there any better monitor below the range of 13-14k?


----------



## Ironman (Aug 15, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> INTEL
> --------
> i5 4430 -rs 12500
> gigabyte ga-b85m-d3h -rs 6000
> ...



@ rijinpk
Will the 520w will be enough for i5 + 760
 i thought it is better to go for minimum 650w

@rider
i think you should get a cabinet having front USB 3.0 
or else you wont be able to use the onboard usb3.0's



rider said:


> Can somebody tell me about Dell S2440L monitor performance and quality. Is there any better monitor below the range of 13-14k?



I saw one monitor
i dont know if you like it or not
still 

Its called ASUS VG23AH (IPS LED Passive 3D , 5ms )
Reviews :
Asus VG23AH Review: Semi-Glossy 72hz Passive 3D IPS
Asus VG23AH: 72hz Semi-Glossy Passive 3D (1920x540) IPS

Its built for gaming and entertainment
Its like 17.5k

Just advising ! Its your Choice Ultimately


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2013)

What about Dell S2440L? How is that?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2013)

For i5+760, 520w is enough. If you plan to sli later, get 650w for safety of other components.


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2013)

No plans for SLI in future.


----------

